# Full House Farm's 2016/17 Kidding thread-  It's a wrap.Pictures!



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 10, 2016)

Now that I've got some obviously pregnant goats and some biopryn results back it's time to start looking forward to BABIES!!!!! I list due dates at day 147 for Nigerians and day 150 for Lamanchas.

Our First batch of goats due is all Nigerians bred to OFA Lord Drinian:
Orchid, fourth freshening and our Nigerian matriarch, Nov 29 (she's had 6 boys- so we really want a girl!)
Aravis from @OneFineAcre, second freshening, Nov 29
Spice, new to us second or third freshening, December 1
Queen, third freshening, Dec 2nd (not positive on the date, but positive biopryn test)

_There is a chance Trixie our Lamancha herd queen is due Dec 15, but she seemed to cycle again and was bred again so I'm planning on January for her. I do have a positive test on her. Also, Morning Glory, my unregistered Nigerian and OFA Drinians daughter was bred to be due on Dec 12, but I don't think she is bred at this point so I will be breeding her for March with Periwinkle my other unregistered goat- her aunt. _

I have three Lamanchas (Trixie, Ruby, and our homebred 75% lamancha Secret) confirmed bred for Jan/Feb to our new buck Cruz, along with our neighbor's unregistered Lamancha that we will get to keep a doe out of for a NOA doeling if she has one. One Lamancha left, Magn, who kidded in May and is still in milk. She may be pregnant, but just not far enough for the test to show up positive.


We will be breeding Gwen, Aravis' December baby to Drinian for March babies as well!

That will put us at 11 does freshening in 4 months. Yay!


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 10, 2016)

So exciting! Can't wait to see what they give you


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 10, 2016)

Whoo! Congrats! Can't wait!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 10, 2016)

I hope OFA Lord Drinian does well for you
Refresh my memory because it's not so good
He is out of Taffy and Big Brown?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2016)

Lamancha babies!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 10, 2016)

In front: Morning Glory (DaisyxOFA Drinian) is my tan and white spotted doe and Spice is my new Chocolate and white doe. Spice came here in June and is bred to Drinian. Morning Glory is likely not bred because the stinker only has eyes for Drinian, her sire. These two are also best buds now.

The two brown does in the back are Aravis and her doeling Gwen )with white poll). Aravis is bred to Drinian and is already huge and Gwen will be bred to Drinian her next heat.

Queen is the tan and white doe on the right and she's bred to Drinian for the second time. She had a lovely single chocolate buscksin doeling by Drinian last year.

Orchid is our black and white Nigerian matriarch and is bred to Drinian. On her second kidding she had triplet boys by Drinian. Her first kidding was twin boys from an outside sire. Last year she was bred to an Old South CH buck and had a single buckling. She's due for triplet doelings, right? She is looking large already and has 6 weeks to go.

Orchid, Aravis, Spice, and Queen are already much wider than they are in this photo.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 10, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Lamancha babies!


Ruby's triplets last year.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2016)

How adorable. I am getting weaker........ NO! I am a SHEEPLE!!


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 10, 2016)

@Baymule You can have both like me!


----------



## TAH (Oct 10, 2016)

I use to have both and miss my sheep a lot. Hope to get some in December or so. 
Can't wait to see what they give!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 10, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I hope OFA Lord Drinian does well for you
> Refresh my memory because it's not so good
> He is out of Taffy and Big Brown?


Yes, he is. I'm excited to see his first daughter's udder this year as she's already an improvement over her Dam (who I sold as a home milker after she had quads in March). If Orchid has any doelings 1-2 will be keepers.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 10, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Yes, he is. I'm excited to see his first daughter's udder this year as she's already an improvement over her Dam (who I sold as a home milker after she had quads in March). If Orchid has any doelings 1-2 will be keepers.



I don't know if you have followed but Taffy is our top milker
She already has her AR and *M om fat
She only needs 70 more lbs to make it on volume with 3 more tests. She milked 3.2 lbs on last test so she should make volume on test next week
If she does Drinian will get his *B
Big Browns dam Rosemary has already made her star for fat and has a good shot on volume too
I'll let you know


----------



## Baymule (Oct 10, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> @Baymule You can have both like me!


I have seriously considered it, but I need to finish fencing and build a better shelter for the sheep/goats.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 11, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> I don't know if you have followed but Taffy is our top milker
> She already has her AR and *M om fat
> She only needs 70 more lbs to make it on volume with 3 more tests. She milked 3.2 lbs on last test so she should make volume on test next week
> If she does Drinian will get his *B
> ...


 I knew most of that. He just looks so nice and mature this year, and I love his personality.
I really want to get on milk test this year. Sigh. Because I need something else to do. I'm going to try to get stuff set up to start in January.

I know several of our Lamanchas and Nigerians would get stars.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 12, 2016)

And as icing on the cake we just got a while long list of Neg CAE tests! Yay! We tested everyone who wasn't tested in the fall (We tested the young stock that hadn't been tested before and bucks then.) And more pictures.
Spice and her belly
Gwen (Aravis's daughter, 10 mo)
Morning Glory (Drinian's daughter who likes to cuddle so this is about a good as a picture of her gets if I'm alone)
Aravis's belly
Queen's belly- she hates the camera!
Orchid (wide load award at the moment)
Aravis
Orchid's belly


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Oct 12, 2016)

You have some beautiful goats!  Can't wait to see kid pictures!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 13, 2016)

Drinian bred Gwen today. Yay!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Oct 18, 2016)

Breeding is a wrap here! Periwinkle (unregistered Nigerian) came back in a week after being bred so she went back in with the buck, and Magn, the only Lamancha who's test came back open was in heat yesterday/today so her and the buck got some honeymoon time and I just let him spend the night with all the other pregnant Lamancha girls since he loves them so much.

So, that means as long as these take we are done breeding with our last does kidding in March. Almost too good to be true. LOL.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 25, 2016)

First babies surprised us on Wednesday night. Got home at 4pm to two very fresh bucklings. 

I was not expecting babies yet! 

But, it's fair game now as Orchid and Aravis are on day 143 and Orchid just looks huge. 142 for Spice is Sunday. She actually looks the most uncomfortable. Queen or isn't due until later in December.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 25, 2016)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 25, 2016)

Here is the obligatory "fat butt" picture. (Orchid's rear udder is so big she's been peeing on it for 2 weeks- hence the stain.)


----------



## Baymule (Nov 25, 2016)

If they don't explode first, you should have some babies real soon!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 25, 2016)

Aww poor girls! They look so big and uncomfortable. 

Who's the girl on the right?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 26, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Aww poor girls! They look so big and uncomfortable.
> 
> Who's the girl on the right?


L-R it's Aravis, (Queeny sideways and not due for a few weeks) Orchid, and Spice. 147 For Orchid and Aravis is the 30th. 1st is day 147 for Spice.


----------



## nstone630 (Nov 29, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> Here is the obligatory "fat butt" picture. (Orchid's rear udder is so big she's been peeing on it for 2 weeks- hence the stain.)



That photo is priceless! It is also very helpful it what to look for/expect for my first time doe that is kidding soon. She's not quite that large yet...and her bag is growing every day, but not that full yet.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Nov 29, 2016)

nstone630 said:


> That photo is priceless! It is also very helpful it what to look for/expect for my first time doe that is kidding soon. She's not quite that large yet...and her bag is growing every day, but not that full yet.


Aravis kidded yesterday at 4:30 and I will be shocked if Orchid makes it past 6 tonight. She's uncomfortable and having minor contractions. She tends to go from that to babies in about 5 seconds, so who knows. I have to leave for 60 minutes and that's probably when she will kid.... Normally I'd leave my oldest home with her, but she's the one I have to drop off so that won't work!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 29, 2016)

Bucklings for Aravis ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2016)

Such pretty does! Are these ones you got from OFA?
I hope Orchid holds out for you.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Nov 29, 2016)

Orchids udder


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 29, 2016)

OMG... I feel for Orchid. That has GOT to be very uncomfortable! That udder is enormous! Gotta be the equivalent of like a triple EEE in goat size.  Very pretty goats too!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

So, I've been slacking in the updates (unless you follow our FB page https://www.facebook.com/fullhousefarm/)

So, twin bucklings for Waddles on the 23rd
Twin *polled* bucklings for Aravis on the 28th

Then, on the 29th we ended up skipping our dog's appointment for her shots since Orchid didn't like she'd hold out until we got back- and that ended up being a good choice. She was so obviously uncomfortable, especially for a doe that usually kids fast. She ended up delivering... QUADS! Boy, tiny doeling, boy, boy. Two wouldn't have made it if we wouldn't have been there. The doe was tiny and weak, and the last boy was born completely in a very thick sack. All the boys were over 3 #s (which is good size- and amazing for Quads from a small doe) and the doeling was about 1 lb. Crazy birth though! After the first one they came fast and all on top of the first. Unfortunately, the doeling passed the next morning. I realized a few hours after she was born that she was born with a fever. We got it down, and started her on ABX, but I haven't talked to anyone that's ever had a goat born with a 106'+ fever from a healthy doe. I dropper fed her every 2-3 hours all night and was honestly surprised she lived so long. So, that's four kiddings and *9 healthy bucks *from Orchid. Sigh. It's a good thing she's my favorite and has an awesome udder and cranks out the milk. But I'd really like a doe from her to keep!

The next morning we took the dog in and came home to Spice with one on the ground- FINALLY a DOELING! and another legs out. Unfortunately, we lost him. He was breech and she had just had the doeling seconds before so I don't think there was anything we could have done. He was alive when I got him out but not normal at all. His front legs were stiff and bent back very oddly, and he was big!

So, other than the 7/8 buck to doe ratio the first batch of does kidding wasn't bad- not that four sets of easy twins like the first two had wouldn't have been nice! LOL. And a few more does.

Queenie is due around the 20-23rd, so maybe she will tip the scales with some doelings. She doesn't tend to show much and she's looking fatter than she ever has- so I'm confident she will at least have twins.

Babies are all bouncy and happy now and other than being dry the weather has been just perfect. We are supposed to get a frost- and maybe a freeze- but this weekend though, so we will have to go re-bed the goat barns with straw.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry about the losses and all the bucks but congrats on the healthy kids! I suggest keeping a buckling from orchid and breeding him then keeping a doe back from that.... Eh, it's an idea right?!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2016)

Are all these bucklings out of the same buck?


Congrats on the healthy kids!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

samssimonsays said:


> Sorry about the losses and all the bucks but congrats on the healthy kids! I suggest keeping a buckling from orchid and breeding him then keeping a doe back from that.... Eh, it's an idea right?!



I'm beginning to think that will be the only way!

We are retaining one of Orchid's buckskin boys and the tan and white boy from Waddles (since he is unrelated to all our animals except his dam) for now- and will probably sell Alex (our other buck) and whichever young buck we decide not to keep next year. Drinian gets to stay here forever.

And someone asked earlier- Aravis and Drinian are both from @OneFineAcre . We retained Aravis's (x outside buck owned by a friend) single doeling Gwen last year and she's bred to Drinian for March babies now.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Are all these bucklings out of the same buck?
> 
> 
> Congrats on the healthy kids!


This year the first two, Waddles's (Hidden Gens Son Blue Sky *M) babies were out of an outside buck (Hidden Gems CZ Cabo *B) and the rest were out of Drinian.

Interestingly, Drinian has about a 50/50 b/d ratio counting all his kids ever born. Also, Orchid has had 3  (two kiddings) with two bucks other than Drinian and both produced only bucks.

Queenie and Gwen will hopefully even the tally with some does from Drinian.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2016)

Fullhousefarm said:


> This year the first two, Waddles's (Hidden Gens Son Blue Sky *M) babies were out of an outside buck (Hidden Gems CZ Cabo *B) and the rest were out of Drinian.
> 
> Interestingly, Drinian has about a 50/50 b/d ratio counting all his kids ever born. Also, Orchid has had 3  (two kiddings) with two bucks other than Drinian and both produced only bucks.
> 
> Queenie and Gwen will hopefully even the tally with some does from Drinian.



I hope so.
But, I've been there and done that on the buck years.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2016)

Gosh, we have been there too. 
Last year was a real blessing after having 2 buck years in a row.
We will have to see what this coming season gives us. Every buck except one breeding is a new buck. 
I can deal with 50/50 but when it is 2 to 1 or greater I just want to cry.


----------



## norseofcourse (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry for the losses, congrats on all the kids you've had so far!

I would be happy to trade luck (ratios) with you!  I would prefer boys, but for 2016 I had 6 girls and 1 boy.  Hoping for more boys next year...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> Gosh, we have been there too.
> Last year was a real blessing after having 2 buck years in a row.
> We will have to see what this coming season gives us. Every buck except one breeding is a new buck.
> I can deal with 50/50 but when it is 2 to 1 or greater I just want to cry.



Last year I think we had 10 does and 7 bucks
But the year before was a lot of bucks I don't remember exactly but probably 2 to 1


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah, Our first two years combined was 13 buck/1 doe. Seriously. Not good for the poor 4-H budget or keeping any of our own does. As a silver lining, that one doe- a 75% grade Lamancha, named Secret, is almost 2 and bred for late January and her kids will be American Lamanchas. She's huge too! Like 150# and flashy and elegant- and showing she has some kids in there.

Last year somewhat balanced out those two years with 7 does and 4 bucks (plus 4 bucks and two does unregistered) but all three registered Nigerians had singles which was, IMO, odd. And bred to three different bucks.

Eh, you take what you get. No one said farming was easy!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, we are on kidding watch for Queenie. Day 147.
She's one who is always hard to tell when she's close. Her first kidding we were leaving for a birthday dinner and I ran out to the barn to turn a light off (late afternoon) and caught her pushing out a baby. She was only at 143 days. Last kidding I knew she was at 146/147 days and we checked her at midnight and put her in the kidding stall even though nothing looked different. Walked out the next morning early and she was out of the kidding stall cuddling a totally dry doeling who had a full tummy. I swear she stuck her tongue out at me.

She's way bigger than she was with her single last year. Hoping for maybe triplets or twin doelings at least.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 22, 2016)

Lord Drinian has his *B


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

for trip doelings, and SOON!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 23, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Lord Drinian has his *B



Whoo Hoo! He also has another daughter!


Queenie popped out a nice healthy SINGLE doeling at about 1AM. We are now referring to her as "your fatness" because, yes, she still looks liKe she could have two more in there. I'll get a pic up later. Super cute white and tan blue eyed beauty.

Now my daughter just has to decide which doeling she is keeping. Spice's or Queenies. We have a deposit on the other and three more people on the waiting list for registered doelings and only one more registered Nigerian to kid- in March.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 23, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 26, 2016)

Here is "itty bitty" as we are calling her. She's actually big for a newborn, but since all the other babies are 3-4 weeks old she looks so tiny.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Dec 26, 2016)

Here are are three Lamanchas due in 4-5 weeks.

Secret is first. This will be her first freshening and she turns 2 right about the time she is due.

Trixie and Ruby are due Feb 4 and 5. Trixie had twin doelings last year. This will be her third freshening. Ruby had 2D/1b triplets last year and this will be her 4th freshening. They both turn 5 this month.

(Pics-Secret,  Ruby, Trixie,)


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 26, 2016)

I♡my LaMancha girls.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 27, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 17, 2017)

All three Lamanchas are getting quite round- especially the 3rd and 4th fresheners and udders are definitely coming in. In fact Ruby got first in class as a dry doe at the fair we went to. We just took her to add numbers to the youth show, but she even was ahead of 1-2 does in milk! Trixie was in 5+ milkers (they are almost same age, but birthdays are a month apart) and was about middle of the line up, but there were 9ish does there many under a month fresh who looked nice!

In fact, I'm already worried I'm going to have to milk Trixie even earlier than I did last year. Last year a week before kidding I because concerned about how engorged and tight her udder was-not just normal filling at all. She's a huge milk producer and persistent. Finally at 3 days before she kidded (day 145) I milked out 1.5 gallons of colostrum and I didn't take it all! I milked a few cups every evening until she kidded after that. I gave some to her twins, but she still had colostrum when they were born. I really hate doing it- but I'm convinced that I needed to. Sigh. She's only been dry 50 days (once a day, then every other day milking for two weeks- but she just won't stop!) and she was 11 months in milk when I dried her off since she kidded last December. It's a good thing for a dairy goat, but such a PITB. I'll have to post udder pics of her from my phone.

Secret, our first Full House Farm doe to kid is looking nice too. Nice udder with way better teats than her dam (who we no longer own) and she's a first freshener. She should turn 2 a few days before she freshens and she's taller than Trixie our tallest Lamancha already. Still a bit lanky.

This weekend we are trimming buck hooves. They've been in the big "dry doe/Lamancha pen" while we clean their pen out.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2017)

Now you have me worried! One of our Lamancha does was a FF last year. She was bred for mini's she had a single but her udder... oh no.... she didn't have the capacity for the amount of production. She couldn't hold the milk, it was just too much. She ended up needing milked 5x day and we just made sure not to milk her all the way out so she would make less. It took a few weeks if I remember. She is bred for Standards this time. I hope that udder stretches!

Congrats on your win! That is awesome!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 18, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> Now you have me worried! One of our Lamancha does was a FF last year. She was bred for mini's she had a single but her udder... oh no.... she didn't have the capacity for the amount of production. She couldn't hold the milk, it was just too much. She ended up needing milked 5x day and we just made sure not to milk her all the way out so she would make less. It took a few weeks if I remember. She is bred for Standards this time. I hope that udder stretches!
> 
> Congrats on your win! That is awesome!


Well, this one stretches- and we usually milk in the AM (babies away at night around 8-14 days) and have her with kids all day, but twice a day has been fine. We just don't let her go longer than 12-14 hours even for shows unless she has been in milk for 6+ months.

Maybe you need a buck out of her for your herd?  Or maybe she will give us two doelings like last year. Or three- she's quite large.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 18, 2017)

Pictures!

First photo: Secret- FF due in 10-12 days

Second and third: Trixies impressive udder. Due in 15-18 days.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2017)

Don't you love watching an udder develop! 
That is goingto be niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice once she fills! 
Can't wait to see what she has and that udder!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 18, 2017)

Yep- and just signed up for milk test. Going to get some girls their stars!
I've no doubt that Trixie, Ruby, Orchid, Queenie, and Waddles will get their stars super easily. Waddles has hers already actually.

If Aravis decides to let down her milk better for me and cooperate I think she can too. Not sure on Spice since this is her first lactation with me- but I don't see why not.

Secret and Gwen have the genetics to. Magn should as well but she's the last to kid.

I'm also putting my two unregistered does on just to see. I'd secretly like them to blow away the ADGA registered does. Especially our homebred Morning Glory due in late Feb/March. She's a OFA Drinian baby. @OneFineAcre


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2017)

I think it is great to have unregistered does on test along with the others. 
Most of us discount our unregistered goats but IMO there is a limit. If I have an unregistered  goat that outproduces my registered goats I certainly am not going to discount by much! 

We have been trying for two years to do test but some family health crisis prevents us... very much hoping this year we are able.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 18, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I think it is great to have unregistered does on test along with the others.
> Most of us discount our unregistered goats but IMO there is a limit. If I have an unregistered  goat that outproduces my registered goats I certainly am not going to discount by much!
> 
> We have been trying for two years to do test but some family health crisis prevents us... very much hoping this year we are able.



Yep- I've sold the unregistered doelings for $150 in the past, but I'm going up to $200 this year. They are CAE negative, dams are milked and one will have two generations of registered sires on the dams side. Our registered does start at $350 and are sold before they hit the ground by word of mouth. All my unregistered doelings last two years were sold before birth too.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 29, 2017)

Well, it's day 150 for secret and she looks... pretty much the same as she did a week ago. LOL. She was born here and her dam (50% Saanen/50% Lamancha) had her on day 154, so maybe she's taking after the Saanen side of things, though her girls will be American Lamanchas!

My daughter has figured they must have a plan. Secret will kid 3-4 days late and Trixie and Ruby 3 days early and we will have three kidding at once. Doe code.

Trixie and Ruby are big, uncomfortable, and grouchy. Especially Trixie. I had to lock her up for a few hours one day this week because she was being mean to everyone and chasing one of the milking Nigees who was in heat around mercilessly on two acres- blubbering and sticking her tongue out like a buck. Seriously. I guess it was pregnancy hormone overload. Hopefully that doesn't mean she's having triplet bucks.

Our new "Goat birth center" is up and running. I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 31, 2017)

I think today is the day for Secret! She was up and down all night miserable. (Not in true labor, just probably early labor contractions) Udder is tight and ligaments are gone. Hopefully she can pull it off before out health cert. appointment tonight. LOL. This is the camera view which I really enjoyed since it was 38 last night and I hate the cold. I woke up every 2 hours and checked the camera. Didn't have to go outside. Happy goat farmer.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 31, 2017)

Can't wait for baby pics!


----------



## Ferguson K (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Fullhousefarm (Jan 31, 2017)

Healthy buck/doe twins from Secret right when we were supposed to leave for our health certificate appointment! 

The one with Swiss markings is the doeling. Buckling as elf ears like his mom. And her udder...


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 31, 2017)

They are all precious!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 1, 2017)

CONGRATS!!! They look beautiful!!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 1, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 6, 2017)

Trixie had b/d twins on Friday evening (when we were getting the health certificate for the fair-LOL). Other than the buck being almost 10 lb and the doe 7.5 they look identical- black Sungdau.
Ruby kidded twin doelings early this morning. One big (8.5) solid black- not a light hair on her- and one flashy black and white smaller doeling who was almost 7lb.

I'll post pictures from my phone. My daughter Danielle, 13,  handled the second birth solo with the second and biggest baby being breech! (I had just got in the shower, of coarse, when she started pushing. I had been waiting from 9-11:30 pm for her to kid before I showered and as soon as I stepped in she decided that was a good time.) But, they are her goats, so she's pretty good at anything normal.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 6, 2017)

Good job Danielle!

Eagerly awaiting pictures, please and thank you.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 19, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Good job Danielle!
> 
> Eagerly awaiting pictures, please and thank you.



1-Trixie and her b/d twins. They Look the same, minus the plumbing!

2-Ruby's twin doelings

3- Babies
4- I think Secrets girl, Whisper, but could be Trixie's girl Pop-arazzi.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 19, 2017)

Lots of news from the State fair but hilights:
Danielle placed second in showmanship in a class of 44 Intermediats.

Ruby got 1st in class (twice) and Reserve Lamancha in youth. Trixie got second behind Ruby in over 5 yr old Lamanchas. 

Waddles got a first and a second. 
Queenie got a first and second. 
In the youth show we had in 3-5 yr old Nigerians: 1,3,4,6 out of 9. 
Gwen got 4/13 (I think- big class) and she was 3-4 weeks from kidding- so pretty "fat."


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 22, 2017)

Absolutely beautiful kids! Glad you got more doelings.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 23, 2017)

And yesterday- more good news!
Arie, our accidentally bred 12 month old Lamancha we retained from last year kidded all on her own. We left for 45 minutes and she had a full udder and no ligaments, but no discharge or pushing so we weren't worried. Came home and she had just dropped a single mini-mancha doeling! She's been an excellent "teenage mom" and actually milking quite well so far. Got 3# this morning with her baby nursing all night.

Four more to go in March.
Gwen (FF Nigerian) is due 7-10, Periwinkle (3F Unregistered Nigerian)10-13, Morning Glory (FF Unregistered Nigerian) the 16-19 and Magn (2F Lamancha) 26-30.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 24, 2017)

And so where are the pictures?  Really, you can't tell us how great a job Arie did and then not give the obligatory pictures!  Please and thank you.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 24, 2017)

Lots of good stuff going on.


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 25, 2017)

Okay, okay. Pictures today. She is a cutie! Since her mom is Aurora I think we are going to name her Northern Lights. And, we just got a deposit on her today. A neighbor of our of our 4-h families has been watching for a medium-sized milker.
(Oh, and she's a One Fine Acre Lord Drinian baby. Blue eyes made that one easy.)


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Feb 26, 2017)

Here is little Northern Lights. She's quite the darling!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 28, 2017)

So cute!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 1, 2017)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Mar 1, 2017)

sweet! congrats!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 4, 2017)

So, kidding.... goat shows... 4 kids.... life....  Yeah, I've fallen off the face of BYH for a bit I guess.

Anyway to keep everyone updated.

The three Nigerians:

FHF Gwen (Aravis  daughter FF) had triplets all on her own (when we were gone for one hour) on March 9. Two does and a buckling. Yay! They were 1lb 9oz, 2 lb 3 oz, and 3 lb 2 oz. All healthy. Smallest doeling is a buckskin. Other two tan and white with grey moonspots.

Periwinkle had b/d twins- like every year on March 10. They look like little periwinkle clones. They were both 4-5 lb.ers too! And as always she had one with one foot back. She always has some weird presentation, but pushes them out like a pro anyway.

Morning Glory (@OneFineAcre Drinian daughter, FF) had two polled splashy bucklings March 17. Oh, her udder is to die for! I'd like to see a better medial support, but everything else is wow. Her dam, honestly, had a horrible udder as far as conformation so I love the improvement. Forgot to weigh them, but probably

Then, Magn, our 3 yr old 2nd freshing Lamancha had twin doelings just after midnight on the 26th. Twin doelings- and 9 and 7 lbs! Both mostly black.

We are also on milk test this year and it's so great to see how great our does are doing. It looks like Trixie, Ruby, Secret, Magn, Orchid, Morning Glory, and Periwinkle will get milk stars if things continue as expected. Maybe Gwen and Aurora- I need to see how they continue and what their stats should be.

We are also very thankful that Trixie is still with us. She was not well Wed the 1st when we went out to milk. Slighly low temp, some scours, off feed, and very much not herself. We provided supportive care and took her into the vet at 4. Turns out it was Clostridium. Possibly brought on my a loaf of bread she stole through the fence (we didn't know about that until later). It was really touch and go Wednesday night. But, with great vet care and us checking on her ever 3 hours all night she made it though. Poor goat had to get 30cc antitoxin twice a day. That's a lot! But, she's a super stubborn goat, which is probably how she got herself into the fix in the first place, and is too ornery to die I think! She's almost back to her previous milk numbers and other than some anemia has put all her weight back on and is her ornery, problem self again.


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Apr 6, 2017)

Pictures?


----------



## Fullhousefarm (Apr 6, 2017)

1-2 OFA Lord Drinian clipped for the buck show. 
3- Periwinkles b/d twins
4-5- Morning Glory's boys 
6- Two of Gwens girls and Morning Glorys boys. 
7- Magn's girls 
8-9 Magns udder (slightly lopsided since her babies got to one side before photo) One week fresh. Milking about  6lb in the mornings.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 6, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 6, 2017)

Congrats! LOVE the babies!


----------



## Fullhousefarm (May 26, 2017)

Well, it's that time of year. Almost all the babies have left for their new homes. We have 2 keeper does- a 5 mo old Nigerian and 3.5 month old Lamancha- and kept two Nigerian buck kids from December.

We still have a 10 week old Nigerian that is sold- but she was a tiny triplet so I suggested she stay on mom a few extra weeks- plus then I don't have to milk her dam at night for longer. LOL. We also have Magn's twin doelings who aren't sold- but I really need to advertise them. Unless someone buys both we are keeping one through the summer so I don't have to milk her in the evening. And I have one Lamancha "wether" that's still not sold. He's sweet and HUGE. I wish we had a good wether market here like some areas do. He'd be a great fair candidate.

But- we bred our first doe for next kidding season- Aravis. I'm also trying to get Waddles and Spice bread for October. I'd breed our Jr Saanen and Lamancha too, but they rarely cooperate with a fall kidding breeding. Come August, though, they should be in the mood.


----------

